# Best Coax Stripper



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey All,

I am looking for a new coax stripper. I would prefer one that does both passes at the same time so I can slip the connector on and crimp it.

All thoughts/help are much appreciated (as well as links).

Thanks again!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use the kind with replaceable cartridges. Install different cartridge for each cable type, or when blades get dull. I'm pretty sure mine is Paladin, but there are many that are identical. I think they just put everyone's name on them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You can get cheap little yellow ones that are like cigar cutters, they're good to have if you just carry them in your bag just incase.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I use the ideal stripmaster for RG6

http://www.pacergroup.net/ItemForm.aspx?Item=VT45-262


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

MD/Chewy - I have that now in my bag - but again 2 passes to clean it up for the connector. I don't do much Coax but the boss has been promoting it lately. A lot of customers are looking for a cleaner look outside and inside after previous cable garbage was abandoned.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

duque00 said:


> MD/Chewy - I have that now in my bag - but again 2 passes to clean it up for the connector. I don't do much Coax but the boss has been promoting it lately. A lot of customers are looking for a cleaner look outside and inside after previous cable garbage was abandoned.


I have no idea what this two pass thing is you talk about. Mine does every step of the strip in one pass.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

duque00 said:


> MD/Chewy - I have that now in my bag - but again 2 passes to clean it up for the connector. I don't do much Coax but the boss has been promoting it lately. A lot of customers are looking for a cleaner look outside and inside after previous cable garbage was abandoned.


Its one pass, there is 2 blades at different depths, one goes down to the dielectric and the other goes down to the shield, they have 2 sizes on the same gadget for RG6 and RG11.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

MD - the first pass is down to the copper core - the 2nd pass takes less off and brings me down to dielectric. Sorry if I wasn't more clear.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

The one I have you have 2 different slots to cut with, hence 2 passes.


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

You can get this kind anywhere under many different names. I have done thousands of strips on RG-59, RG-6 (dual, tri, and quad shield) and never had a problem.


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

NMTangler said:


> You can get this kind anywhere under many different names. I have done thousands of strips on RG-59, RG-6 (dual, tri, and quad shield) and never had a problem.


It cuts it in one shot, just put it around the cable and spin it around 3 times and you're done.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

duque00 said:


> MD - the first pass is down to the copper core - the 2nd pass takes less off and brings me down to dielectric. Sorry if I wasn't more clear.


You got the wrong stripper, bro. Here, I found the exact one I use. Wasn't Paladin after all:


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice -- yeah mine is an old radio shack one, hence why I am looking to replace it. The ideal one is nice but it seems from it's webpage it only strips one type? Kinda sucks if that is true.

The other ones might be worth investing in.

NMT - what brand is that?


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a couple I found for you.
Anyone use these?


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Niteshift - I have the Ideal #30-603 compression tool. I actually have two of them.

1st - Current version with plunger and locknut - busted (bent) can be replaced Ideal refuses to do so.

2nd - the previous version - (doesn't have plunger/locknut combo) - works great and use it all the time.

Anyone else use this and have had the plunger problem with the current version or know where I can get a new plunger. $70 tool sitting on the shelf - what a shame - what a shame.


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

duque00 said:


> NMT - what brand is that?


Mine is Radio Shack but it is rebranded by many different manufacturers. It's a cheap one, but it works. Buy 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

As for the compression tool, I have two. The first one is an expensive PPC model made for their shorter compression connectors, it's about $70 and works fine.

My second one is a data shark that is made for the majority of compression connectors out there, it is a DataShark but it's another tool that is rebranded by many manufacturers. For $15, you can't go wrong:










A compression tool isn't like a crimper, it doesn't need super special and strong jaws or anything. It just needs to push a sleeve around a collar. A $15 tool will work fine for you.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Ideal compression tool was a gift from a family member. The 2nd one was a return to a Big Box store - the guy gave it to me for half price $25.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the best coax stripper you will ever find. I have tried about a dozen of them and have never even come close to this one. It is German made with blades that can be snapped in for different cable types. It will do 2-step and 3-step strips perfectly. It has been re-branded to several companies. Mine is Rockwell Automation. Price is high... but it is worth it!

http://www.amazon.com/PALADIN-1281-Coaxial-Stripper-Orange/dp/B0078RZNSC


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

$76 Ouch - does it come with a helper to strip for me? J/K - thanks for your input.


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> This is the best coax stripper you will ever find. I have tried about a dozen of them and have never even come close to this one. It is German made with blades that can be snapped in for different cable types. It will do 2-step and 3-step strips perfectly. It has been re-branded to several companies. Mine is Rockwell Automation. Price is high... but it is worth it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PALADIN-1281-Coaxial-Stripper-Orange/dp/B0078RZNSC


What makes it worth the price when the $8 stripper from Radio Shack has stripped thousands of coax's for me without a single problem?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the Thomas and Betts (now Belden) TBPST596 coax stripping tool.








I also have the Greenlee kwik stripper that appears similar to many other manufacturers.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I have the Thomas and Betts (now Belden) TBPST596 coax stripping tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that one, but its yellow and about $5... do I want to know what you pay for the Belden version?


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like the ideal 45-321


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would have to look but I think it was around 11 bucks


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I would have to look but I think it was around 11 bucks


Oh thats not bad at all.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

CablePrep like the one MDshunk posted is the best there is imo. I work for the cable co and this is the shizniz of cable stripping. Blades are not cheap but work for all sizes of cables.


----------



## JMDC (Sep 5, 2012)

duque00 said:


> Niteshift - I have the Ideal #30-603 compression tool. I actually have two of them.
> 
> 1st - Current version with plunger and locknut - busted (bent) can be replaced Ideal refuses to do so.
> 
> ...


 

Hi duque00,

Email me a photo of the bent part of your IDEAL compression tool and where to mail the replacement to and I will send you a replacement part.

[email protected]

Sorry you had an issue getting it fixed.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok I know it's 15 months later. I happen to be reviewing some old posts that I made and found this post. I noticed the reply from Jeff at Ideal. I never saw it, nor did I get a reply from ET that my post had been replied too. I just figure the post was dead.

Long story short, I contacted Jeff at Ideal. He remembered the post and I just got the replacement part yesterday. Thank you Jeff for helping me out.

Guys, count this up to the Reps from the manufacturers (Milwaukee) who throw us a bone and let us know that they care about us and their products.

Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't forget to angle the blade so you don't nick the core....



Old hands like me know how to do this while dangling a smoke in their mouth and an Iphone squeezed between chin and shoulder while talking to bookie at the racetrack.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Don't forget to angle the blade so you don't nick the core....
> 
> 
> 
> Old hands like me know how to do this while dangling a smoke in their mouth and an Iphone squeezed between chin and shoulder while talking to bookie at the racetrack.


I don't know about the knicking the core part but you pretty much described my co-workers exactly in like one sentence


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Don't forget to angle the blade so you don't nick the core....
> 
> 
> 
> Old hands like me know how to do this while dangling a smoke in their mouth and an Iphone squeezed between chin and shoulder while talking to bookie at the racetrack.


Ive actually used my wire strippers in a pinch myself


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

This is what I use for rg6 & cat5e cable.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

NMTangler said:


> It cuts it in one shot, just put it around the cable and spin it around 3 times and you're done.


Listen to this NMTangler guy. He is really cool and professional and good looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

This thing gets it done for me too. :thumbsup:



crazyboy said:


> This is what I use for rg6 & cat5e cable.


----------

